# Handy abbo



## Sabby (19 August 2016)

Auf gemacht und um ein uhr Nachts wurden mir 6.98 für M-strategy abgezogen im Netzt geguckt nix gefunden


----------



## Hippo (19 August 2016)

drei x drei ist Donnerstag weg 12 ist Pfingsten ...
(ist ungefähr so informativ wie Dein Post)
Wir sind hier nicht der Club der vereinigten Glaskugelnutzer ...


----------



## SChani (8 August 2017)

M Strategy hatte ich aber auch schon Abbuchungen


----------



## ichkaiser (18 August 2017)

Könnt ihr nicht googeln ?


----------

